# 98 grille on a 97?



## XxWickedz28xX (Jul 6, 2006)

Will a grille from a 98 200sx fit a 97 200sx? Headlights look different, does that matter?


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

both grills mount the same, to brackets that are welded to the front suport so i asume that both are interchangable, altho i have never kept the stock lights in it when changing a grill


----------



## FunkyFresh (Sep 26, 2007)

since we are on a grill topic, I was wondering where I can find the black grills that look like these 



and would they fit on a 96 sentra gxe thats in this picture
http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/415/img0344hj1.jpg


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

the one pictured above us from a lucino. the grille from the 98 will fit the 97 even though the lights are shaped differently. most people forget there is a difference between the grille that came on the 98 sentra and the one that came on the 98 200sx.


----------



## arni 200sx (Sep 2, 2007)

Katana200sx said:


> the one pictured above us from a lucino. the grille from the 98 will fit the 97 even though the lights are shaped differently. most people forget there is a difference between the grille that came on the 98 sentra and the one that came on the 98 200sx.


and what is that difference ?
for my 96 200SX will i need a 98 grille off a 98 sentra or a 98 200SX ?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

98 Sentra grille shown on my car:









98 200sx Grille. I'm pretty sure the grille bracket is different now that i think of it.:









I would go with the 98 sentra grille. it snaps right in and is the best looking imo.


----------



## arni 200sx (Sep 2, 2007)

I would too, thanks.

your car looks great btw


----------

